# Amelia is here :) my birth story



## Babybbumbleb

So it all started on august 5th, at 1:30am and i was having bad cramps in my back and in my stomach.. I waited until almost 5am to go into the hospital, my contractions were every 10 minutes apart and they put me on the monitors for a hour, they checked me and i was 3cm dilated and fully thinned out, my conctractions were getting closer and closer together and hurting even worse.. I waited about another 2 hours to be checked again and in the meantime i was in really bad pain, yelling at my OH to rub me and please take the pain away, they came in and checked me and i was dilated to 5, i was in a lot of pain so they gave me morphine to help me sleep, it made me really sleepy but i woke up with each contraction, they were hurting extreamly bad i waited another 3 hours or less then that i dont really remember and they moved me into a bigger room and from there i was 7cm and ready for the epidural, i kept yelling at the nurses telling them to help me and cussing at them, my OH was amazing pushing on my back and listening to my hateful words to him :( i felt like such a bitch but i was in SO much pain!! I had really bad back labor it was terrible, i got my epidural and seriously sat SOOO still while he was doing it, i was beyond exhausted and as soon as i got my epidural it was smooth sailing from there, i waited about a hour and i was fully dialtsd to 10cm, i waited for my doctor to come in and prepare for birth, my mom, my OH and his mom were in the delivery room with me also, and i pushed for 14 minutes i pushed 8 times and she was out! All the doctors were telling me that i did a fantasic job, i dont know what it was but even though i was really exhausted and felt like i couldnt go on, i got this inner strenght to push my daughter out into the world, once she was out and i heard her cry, this overwhelming feeling of joy came over me and i was crying with happiness and when they put her on my chest it was almost as if everything around me went away, i tore an got a few sticthes but i dont even remember them doing it cause i had my girl in my lap, she is my everything and i am so in love with her, she was born at 6:14pm on august 6th, weighing 6 pounds 9 ounces, and 19 and a half inches long.. My OH is fantastic, he let me rest and fully took over for me, i love my little family so much! 


Thank you girls for being there for me through my pregnancy i dont know what i would do without you ladies ill post a picture when i get home


----------



## popps12

congratulations :) xx


----------



## MUM0FTW0

OMG HOW EXCITINGGGGG!! I am so happy for you...can't wait to see picturessss :happydance:


----------



## KatVM

Congratulations! I can't wait to see photos


----------



## lexie1994

Congratulations! Ill be keeping an eye out for pictures! :)


----------



## BabyWright

Congratuations Hun, saw a pic on instagram, she is beautiful! Well done mumma :) xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations!!


----------



## lunar

Congrats! And wow did she come on her actual due date? That's so cool, that really doesn't happen! Congrats again!


----------



## beanzz

Congrats again!!


----------



## ImATeenMommy

Beautiful story!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Mummy1995

Congratulations hun! Cant wait to see pictures of your little girly! :) x


----------



## Eloquence

Oh goodness congratulations! :D xx :flow: Lovely story, can't wait for pics!


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations :hugs: :flower:


----------



## lil_mama_415

Congratulations


----------



## Muppet

Congrats again!!:flower:
Can't wait to see a picture!
Sounds like it was quite a good delivery, which you definitely deserve after a pretty traumatic pregnancy!!
So happy for you!
X


----------



## irmastar

congrats!!! xx


----------



## hunni12

Congrats can't wait to see her!


----------



## MrsEngland

Congrats!


----------



## LarLar

Congratulations :) can't wait to see pics! :flow: xx


----------



## Jennaxo

Congratulations, bet she's lovely :D


----------



## lovemybabaa

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## fl00b

congrats! :flower:


----------



## devon_91x

Congrats :) x


----------



## hannahhlove

Congrats !!:)


----------



## JJandPix

Awwwwwwwwwwww Congratulations :)


----------



## Ayannaplus1

Congratulations!!!! How exciting Hun can't wait for pics.


----------



## Mickey1994

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :flow:


----------



## mercedese

Congratulations!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Lucee

Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Miss1997

Congrats :) bet your over the moon :flower:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

congrats!! really want to see a pic of your cutie :)


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Amber4

Congratulations!! :flow:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats!!


----------



## leximac

Congrats :D xx


----------

